# STEP7. Welchen Zweck haben die sogenannte "System Attributes".



## JesperMP (5 Juni 2009)

Hallo.

Es gibt eine Menge vordefinierte "System Attributes" for die Blocks in STEP7. 
Für was werden die verwendet ?
Sind die ein Art "compiler directives" ?
Und für was konnte man seine selbstdefinierte System Attributes verwenden ?

Ich bin nur neugierig. Das Hilfe-tekst in STEP7 hat mir nur mehr verwirrt gemacht als geholfen.


----------



## IBFS (6 Juni 2009)

z.B. 

in SCL, wenn man CFC verwendet

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=199158&postcount=4

     S7_dynamic  := 'true';
     S7_string_0 := 'S_OFF';
     S7_string_1 := 'S_ACTIV'


oder 

WinCC: Bei AS/OS-Transfer werden nur Datenbausteine/Typen 
berücksichtigt, wenn in den Eigenschaften des DB
S7_m_c:= true gesetzt hat.


hier: 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/29338903




Beispiele für veränderbare Systemattribute:
die Sichtbarkeit im CFC (S7_visible)
die Bedientexte für Binärwerte (S7_string_0, S7_string_1)
die Texte für Analogwerte (S7_unit, S7_shortcut)
die Verschaltbarkeit im CFC (S7_link, z.B. für GAIN, TN, TV beim Regler) usw
D.h. die System Attribute sind vor allem für CFC/WinCC/PCS7 relevant.


Das mal als Kurzfassung.

Gruß


----------

